# Error al montar particion ntfs

## parfum

hola.. otra vez yo..  :Surprised:  . bueno. mi invonveniente fue el siguiente:

tengo una particion en windows.. y deseo montarla en linux.. segun lo que lei.. necesitaba habilitar e instalar los modulos para ntfs http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mount_Windows_partitions_%28DOS%2C_FAT%2C_NTFS%29, pero al ejecutar el mount me sale.

```
mount -t ntfs /dev/sda5 /mnt/windows

mount: tipo de sistema de ficheros 'ntfs' desconocido
```

ya lo tengo configurado en el fstab.. y la carpeta esta creada..

```

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda6               /               ReiserFS        noatime         0 1

/dev/sda7               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

/dev/sda5               /mnt/windows    ntfs             defaults       0 0
```

Last edited by parfum on Sat Aug 16, 2008 11:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JotaCE

una pregunta tonta.... le diste soporte en el kernel?

----------

## Coghan

Lo que parece que pasa es que el kenel no tiene compilado el soporte para ntfs.

De todas formas lo que solemos recomendar por este foro es usar ntfs-3g como módulo externo, dejando deshabilitado el soprte ntfs en el kernel.

Puedes seguir este manual http://gentoo-wiki.com/NTFS-3G

----------

## parfum

si.. ya lo habilite y compile los modules..

```
make menuconfig
```

aqui seleccione soporte para ntfs , fat, y asi..

despues ejecute 

```
make modules_install
```

ahora cuando ejecuto

```
ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /mnt/windows
```

me sale..

```
FATAL: Module fuse not found.

ntfs-3g-mount: fuse device is missing, try 'modprobe fuse' as root

```

----------

## Coghan

Si usas el módulo ntfs3g debes desactivar el módulo que suministra el kernel para que no entren en conflicto. Además debes compilar el kernel también con soporte para FUSE integrado o como módulo según prefieras:

```
File systems  --->

    <M> Filesystem in Userspace support
```

----------

## parfum

gracias muy amable.. esa era la solucion.

disculpen si pregunto tanto. y quiza aveces son cosas faciles pero es que soy nuevo en linux.. me gustaria aprender tanto como ustedes saben.

gracias

----------

## Coghan

De nada  :Smile:  , aún me considero un principiante en este mundo.

Todos los que andamos por aquí empezamos como tú alguna vez y hubo mucha gente que nos ayudó, y aún hay mucha que nos siguen ayudando.

En este foro se aprende muchísimo si aprendes a leer con calma y te aficionas a probar las cosas que los foreros van publicando, y echando una mano de vez en cuando en la medida de tus conocimientos.

----------

## parfum

bueno muchas gracias... coghan ha sido una de las personas que mas me a ayudado y me ha aguantado

----------

## Pionerito

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Si usas el módulo ntfs3g debes desactivar el módulo que suministra el kernel para que no entren en conflicto. Además debes compilar el kernel también con soporte para FUSE integrado o como módulo según prefieras:
> 
> ```
> File systems  --->
> 
> ...

 

cuando te refieres a desactivar el modulo que suministra el kernel te refieres al de write y al de soporte...

----------

## Coghan

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

> cuando te refieres a desactivar el modulo que suministra el kernel te refieres al de write y al de soporte...

 

Exacto,desactiva ambos, si desactivas el primero el segundo ya no aparece.

----------

## gringo

dos matices :

- ntfs y ntfs3g pueden convivir perfectamente. La mayoría de automontadores p.ej. priorizan ntfs3g, el usuario tiene que decir explícitamente que quiere usar ntfs.

- ntfs3g ya no depende de fuse (bug 207120).

saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Pionerito

ya monte ntfs con ntsf3g pero no me deja escribir en ellas alguien tiene alguna conf del fstab que me sirva....gracias...

----------

